# K9 Cyras, K9 Chris



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I took pics of them today at regional training day. Very proud of these boys.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Congrats Cliff! I'd be proud too!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Handsome boys (all 4 of them  )


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks everybody.....I allowed Taro to do a little pillow work with one of the instructors. He did excellent, clatter stick, gunshots, yelling, nothing changed his grip on pillow. Handler of Chris indicates that he sees a lot of Chris's working traits in his bitework. I said to him "Well they are half brothers....lol. Good day for Taro!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Safe thoughts while they work in their jobs for both C's!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Update on Chris....got his third armed robbery apprehension yesterday. It's funny, I was watching the Phila news at six and heard coverage of an armed robbery in Pennsauken,NJ in which third robber was apprehended ten blocks from scene. I wondered about Chris being involved.....last night on way to taking my grands to Wildwood boardwalk I get text from his officer informing me that he tracked the third suspect the ten blocks for the apprehension. Chris also got "Dog of the month for May" in the region. He has only been on streets since Jan and won't be three til this January.( the only reason I'm so informed about this particular dog was I was so reluctant to let him go to police and sure he would be superstar that I made the officer promise to keep me informed of his accomplishments....lol) 
Also, when I am leaving Wilwood last night, lo and behold there was Cyras on duty in Wildwood for the Sheriffs dept. my grans and I talked to the officer, but my ten year old granddaughter was disappointed that Cyras didn't show recognition to us in the vehicle, since he was her favorite as a pup. I tried to tell her that he was on duty, and that took precedence at that time.
All in all happy for both boys!


----------



## >DRIVEN< (Apr 2, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's awesome! Congratulations and may they have many more years of productive and safe service


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

That is wonderful!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You must be proud! Congrats!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

neat. can we be friends?!?


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

That's awesome, Cliff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Chris alerted on burglary suspect last night, 10 up, above the ceiling and in a crawl space, after building was searched by police and declared empty. One suspect got away and police thought their was only one as they were seen fleeing the scene by approaching owner. K9 got there late and officer asked to work the house anyway.....Bingo.
I make these posts to give non law enforcement people an idea at how effective these dogs can be in assisting the police. And if you notice most areas don't involve bite work, but rather nose work. In looking for police candidates there is much more than the dog will bite for real.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

nice dog ! "And if you notice most areas don't involve bite work, but rather nose work. In looking for police candidates there is much more than the dog will bite for real." Yes , probably 75 to 85 per cent . But don't fool yourself , if they have to they WILL. I like stories like this.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Awesome job (to both dog, the handler and YOU Cliff!)!!!

LOVE hearing things like this!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

also love hearing things like this The dog gets the job done


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

A good K9 is an asset to any LEO and they seem to be doing well!
That's great! .


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

The saga continues.......lol ......yesterday police patrol car passes a car approaching and see suspicious drug like activity going on in car. Patrol car does uturn and puts on lights. The car pulls over and two individuals bail out and run...officer couldn't pursue because there were three others still in car. They call Chris and officer....Chris picks up scent at door of exit and goes to sidewalk and takes off on track. He follows track through two backyards and over to another street where he alerts on a house of known drug activity. Inside the two individuals were found as well as drugs in car and on their person. 
Just another day for Chris( joe texted me and said I loooooove this dog...lol)
He won't be three until January......so I think Joe has some good years ahead.
I told him they are going to put a bounty on that dog......lol.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

i love hearing about this dog.
Really **** good dog u got there Cliff.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Yeah Ace, I post these things to give many people actual uses of GS today. I want people to understand that when it comes to police work, nerve and training are more important than big time grips and natural aggression(being civil). Yes the dog has to be able to bite and fight, but much more of his work is predicated on his nose and nerve!!! We don't evaluate techniques, we evaluate results.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I just caught this thread... you must be SO proud!!  You obviously do a REALLY good job of picking prospects and working them, too. Kudos to you and your K9 dogs!!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks....guess I've been kinda lucky.....have an 11month old pup out of the sire of Chris that we are getting ready for some serious training this fall. Most of the police training I do with the academy takes place in fall and spring....so far I think he has real nice potential.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

cliffson1 said:


> Yeah Ace, I post these things to give many people actual uses of GS today. I want people to understand that when it comes to police work, nerve and training are more important than big time grips and natural aggression(being civil). Yes the dog has to be able to bite and fight, but much more of his work is predicated on his nose and nerve!!! We don't evaluate techniques, we evaluate results.


Very true. I always see that when some sees that a dog will bite forreal they always say, "oh he would be a excellent police dog". Never taking into account the main item needed, nosework. It's good that through posts on Chris many will see there is more than just bitework.


----------

